# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Организация похорон в Минске

## agent65

К смерти близкого человека невозможно подготовиться, можно знать, что конец все равно неизбежен и рано или поздно человек умрет, но, когда наступает такой момент, люди теряются, они опустошены и скорбят. Организовать похороны, да и в принципе только начать подготовку к ним - всегда тяжелое мероприятие, требующее времени, внимания и полной отдачи. Главная задача живых – достойные проводы покойного, но как справиться со всем, если в эти пару дней перед захоронением хочется побыть рядом с умершим и вспомнить все самое лучшее, что связывало вас с ним, проститься. Такие мероприятия редки, и все нюансы их проведения знать невозможно, поэтому самым верным решением будет обращение в профессиональные ритуальные службы. Похоронные бюро берут на себя все обязательства по организации похорон и гарантируют качество всех заказанных услуг.
Ритуальная служба «Новая Жизнь» в Минске предоставляет такие услуги почти 15 лет, что позволило ей по праву заслужить звание профессионала своего дела и заработать хорошую репутацию. Бюро помогает гражданам Беларуси из любого региона страны, а также жителям зарубежья в погребении и кремации их родных. Нередко бывают случаи, когда человек умирает за границей. Горе может случиться и с обычным туристом, и с человеком в командировке, и с меняющим место проживания, но для погребения его необходимо перевезти на родину, в родное место поближе к своим близким. В таких случаях «Новая Жизнь» помогает с репатриацией умершего, самостоятельно оформляет документы, подготавливает тело к перевозке и организовывает его похороны.
С учетом финансовых возможностей обращающихся заказчиков похоронное бюро предлагает погребение и кремацию тела «под ключ» нескольких ценовых категорий: эконом, стандарт, премиум, элитные. Проведенные работы оплачиваются в любой форме: наличный и безналичный расчет. «Новая Жизнь» также оказывает услуги в рассрочку и с отсрочкой платежа в счет пособия на погребение.

Организация похорон в Минске: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

